# 1946 Cadillac Autocycle Deluxe



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 27, 2019)

I picked up this '46 serial # I47083 Autocycle from my friend Pappy last week. It was pretty much a crusty barn find with a few missing and incorrect parts but the basics are there. Missing tank (but you can see the scratches  on the frame where it was) & 6 hole rear rack.  Rear fender was replaced with a stainless 
 steel fender, missed matched pedals, & and wrong grips. On the good side, the seat top is great thanks to a aftermarket seat cover that was on it most of its life, and the original Maroon color has faded to a real nice chocolate brown.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 27, 2019)

First step was to dissemble and clean everything and check bearings and new lube.  I had a correct rear fender I was saving for another '46 project that was pretty rough and looked like it spent a lot of time in a chicken coop, but it happened to be the same color so I rolled out the dents and cleaned off the droppings. Also rolled the front fender, and straightened a few dings in the chainguard. to my surprise the cleaned up rear fender was a perfect match. 







Liking the way it was turning out I made an executive decision to continue on with this bike and abandon the other '46 project that had been poorly amateur restored/butchered by previous old farmer owner and devote the OG '46 tank to this project. I also pulled the trigger on a very close patina matching 6 hole rear rack I had seen offered by another CABE'er.

Strip and Faux paint to match started on the tank while I awaited the arrival of the rack.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 27, 2019)

Removed broken key and got replacement keys made by Wes here on the CABE. (see other thread for details on key removal)  
https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/locking-springer-broke-key-easy-fix.147718/


----------



## Sven (Feb 27, 2019)

Looking good! Keep us posted.
  Isn't it amazing how many times that one  project you are working on, ends up feeding a new one.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Feb 27, 2019)

6 hole rear rack got here yesterday from fellow CABE member.  Got it cleaned and mounted. 



It couldn't be a better match! Thanks Bricycle.


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Feb 28, 2019)

its looking real good!! you wont regret it...original paint bikes have charm...patina rocks!


----------



## rollfaster (Feb 28, 2019)

Nice job Marty!


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 2, 2019)

Finished up the tank last night. Pictures aren't the best, will try to get it outside for better shots before the next snow gets here tonight.


----------



## John G04 (Mar 2, 2019)

Looks great!


----------



## Hammerhead (Mar 2, 2019)

Coming along beautifully. Job well done on the tank.


----------



## 10~18kustoms (Mar 3, 2019)

Before & After.


----------



## oldfart36 (Mar 5, 2019)

Great project coverage! Great Job! You know how I feel!
Sometimes even though a bike has been worked on, if done right, it's wonderful! You hit it Marty!


----------



## Scribble (Mar 8, 2019)

Awesome survivor


----------

